# You & your cockapoos!



## Laura(L)Izzie

Hi everyone 

I know there was one started by Amanda  (do you look like your cockapoo?)
But it is a very long thread now & difficult to look through it all & not everyone posted 

I wanted to try start another so that everyone can put on a picture of them with their cockapoos or just them separately & then one of the doggy, mainly because I would like to put names ot faces with all the people I know on the forum 

Would be great if people would post & don't be shy!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Laura what a stunning girl you are! You've set a standard! Lol. I'll go and search out some photos of thirty years ago......!! 

Karen xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Laura what a stunning girl you are! You've set a standard! Lol. I'll go and search out some photos of thirty years ago......!!
> 
> Karen xx


Aww thank you Karen! That's such a lovely thing to say!  I think my girls are much more beautiful  
I haven't set a standard though at all, I just want to see what all my cockapoos loving friends look like  It's always nice to put faces to names.
Look forward to seeing a picture  xx


----------



## Salfordnurse

Nooooo can't put my picture up!!! Think phantom of the Opera without the mask for me


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Don't be silly Simon! Come on  Just so I know what people look like 
Don't want to have to wait a year to see most people at the cockapoo olympics!


----------



## Salfordnurse

Ok ok I'll put one up, here I am in all my 34 year old glory!!!











Simon and Poppy


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Thanks  Don't think you look 34..
Come on guys, lots more please


----------



## S.Claire

Yay Simon - great to put a face with the name. Heres me, Tom and Nacho!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Yay  Thanks Claire! Lovely pictures  You're really pretty  x


----------



## S.Claire

Thank you Laura - you too!! My name is actually Susie (middle name Claire) - Should really change that!!

I like putting faces with the names too - especially living as South West as you can possibly get - means I don't get to go to the meets as it is too far away!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

S.Claire said:


> Thank you Laura - you too!! My name is actually Susie (middle name Claire) - Should really change that!!
> 
> I like putting faces with the names too - especially living as South West as you can possibly get - means I don't get to go to the meets as it is too far away!


Oops sorry! Didn't look properly, just saw the username & assumed, naughty me  & no problem! Thanks to you too 

I know what you mean about meets, i'm North haha, most people seem to be more in the middle of the country, but I intend to go to a couple of meets  Then the cockapoo olyympics next year will let me meet all those people that live along way away! Lol


----------



## Turi

I don't have a Cockapoo so am sort of hijacking this post. However I do have a picture taken today... 

To explain I am the captain for my company's Movember team - it's a charity that raises money for men's health. The men have to grow a tash for the month of November (hence the name) and in a bid to motivate them I took this photo of myself this morning (thank goodness the eyeliner came off!)

Turi x


----------



## S.Claire

Turi said:


> I don't have a Cockapoo so am sort of hijacking this post. However I do have a picture taken today...
> 
> To explain I am the captain for my company's Movember team - it's a charity that raises money for men's health. The men have to grow a tash for the month of November (hence the name) and in a bid to motivate them I took this photo of myself this morning (thank goodness the eyeliner came off!)
> 
> Turi x


haha fantastic!! All my friends and my step dad is doing that too this year! The boyfriend did it last year (tom) and I had to keep reminding myself it was for such a fantastic cause as kissing him was like kissing a walrus! haha.

Great motivational skills!!! xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Turi said:


> I don't have a Cockapoo so am sort of hijacking this post. However I do have a picture taken today...
> 
> To explain I am the captain for my company's Movember team - it's a charity that raises money for men's health. The men have to grow a tash for the month of November (hence the name) and in a bid to motivate them I took this photo of myself this morning (thank goodness the eyeliner came off!)
> 
> Turi x


Haha lovely  Great that it only takes eye liner for us women, men actually have to grow it! LOL, I know what you mea as well Susie, I hate beards & tashes, really prickly & horrible to kiss lol.

x


----------



## Turi

So, just been challenged by my team to wear the eyeliner tash all day in the office and travel home on the tube with it... 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Ooooo  Are you brave enough?! Haha, you may get some strange looks on the tube  But good luck if you do! 

x


----------



## Turi

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Ooooo  Are you brave enough?! Haha, you may get some strange looks on the tube  But good luck if you do!
> 
> x


No chance! Too much of a wimp!

Turi x


----------



## Salfordnurse

Quite enjoying this getting to put names to faces!!! 

Feeling left out being the only man amongst such beautiful girls 

Simon and Poppy


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Hi Laura

Ok then - this is Helen and Ruby last year










Me and Pepper the day we picked her up this year










And Helen, Me and Roobs on the Norfolk Broads this year (not long before Pepper's arrival)










Ian


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I would be too Turi haha 
& see all very pretty girlies 
x


----------



## lady amanda

ME and Lady....


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Yay Amanda  Lovely picture again! x


----------



## colpa110

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Laura what a stunning girl you are! You've set a standard! Lol. I'll go and search out some photos of thirty years ago......!!
> 
> Karen xx


Now that could be a funny thread... this would mean a picture of me with a blonde highlighted mullet aka George Michael early 80's!!!


----------



## lady amanda

COLIN!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!! hahahhaha Now I need to see a pic of that!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Me too Colin! & a recent one so that we can compare 
Please & thank you   x


----------



## colpa110

There's a recent one on 'do you look like your cockapoo'....
Mullet days were pre digital camera's - don't think I could post one 
on here even if I wanted to (which I dont!!!)
Still ,I thought I looked cool ..at the time!!

Ps: time has not been kind


----------



## lady amanda

SCAN ONE!!!!! lol


----------



## Sarette

I'll try and get a pic of me and Max on the webcam later, he's asleep behind the curtain at the moment!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

You could still post another on this one 
& not even camera's where you get the film printed out?! 

& yes Sarah please do  It would be appreciated


----------



## JoJo

Colin show me your 80's classic look please ....


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Colin, I don't think you are going to get any peace from anyone here until you reveal the pictures!! Come on, you know you want to really!

Helen


----------



## colpa110

Me and my big mouth!! I'm not even sure I have still got any....c'mon ladies
let's see your 80's photo's first - Big hair, Big shoulder pads, rah rah skirts, leg warmers...you get the idea!!
The '80s were great tho weren't they?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I can't say i'd know, I wasn't alive in the 80s so that counts me out 
But anyone 80s pictures are welcome?! 
Come on Colin dig out them old photos 

& JoJo you too! A nice picture of you with Honey & Picnic would be welcome  xxx


----------



## colpa110

Yeah thanks for that Laura .. now I'm feeling reaaallly old!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Haha no need to feel old, i'm just young that's how you have to look at it


----------



## S.Claire

colpa110 said:


> Yeah thanks for that Laura .. now I'm feeling reaaallly old!!


Haha!! Poor Colin!! - I was around for 3 years of the 80's - does this help at all .... no? Oh sorry Colin    

xxx


----------



## Salfordnurse

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I can't say i'd know, I wasn't alive in the 80s so that counts me out





S.Claire said:


> Haha!! Poor Colin!! - I was around for 3 years of the 80's - does this help at all .... no? Oh sorry Colin
> 
> xxx


Doesn't help me either  , though I was only 3 at the start of the 80's



Simon and Poppy


----------



## colpa110

Just had a look at who else is on line...don't think I am going to get much support ladies from the 80's I need your support against
all theses young 'uns


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

S.Claire said:


> Haha!! Poor Colin!! - I was around for 3 years of the 80's - does this help at all .... no? Oh sorry Colin
> 
> xxx


Haha  I wasn't around until 3 years after the 80s 
Sorry guys  x


----------



## Maxwell

I remember the 80's when hair did not move very large earrings and lots of bangles that was just the guys


----------



## lady amanda

Sorry can't help either...born in 83


----------



## lady amanda

I did however rock the side pony tail well.


----------



## lady amanda

I just remembered.,.....I can help!! here is a pic of me in the 80's!!!!!! well and 80's party at least...how did i do???


----------



## Salfordnurse

colpa110 said:


> Just had a look at who else is on line...don't think I am going to get much support ladies from the 80's I need your support against
> all theses young 'uns


Am I counted as one of the young 'uns?

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Salfordnurse

lady amanda said:


> I just remembered.,.....I can help!! here is a pic of me in the 80's!!!!!! well and 80's party at least...how did i do???


Your shoulder pads are way to small for the 80's

Simon and Poppy


----------



## colpa110

Compared to me you are all seem to be young 'uns!!

Starting to wish I hadn't started this now. I started work in 1981
so before some of you were even born!!!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo

It's OK Colin, you are not alone - we were both born in the late 60's so remember plenty about the 80's! My photos are all safely tucked away in boxes in the loft though so no photographic evidence available!

Hx


----------



## colpa110

Thank god to that - was start to feel old and lonely!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

colpa110 said:


> Compared to me you are all seem to be young 'uns!!
> 
> Starting to wish I hadn't started this now. I started work in 1981
> so before some of you were even born!!!!


Colin I wasn't born for 12 years 
But my parents were born in the 60s as well.
I'm sure you're not that old!


----------



## colpa110

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Colin I wasn't born for 12 years
> But my parents were born in the 60s as well.
> I'm sure you're not that old!


The words salt and wound spring to mind. Nearer to 50 than 40


----------



## JoJo

Giggling too much here .... I was 6 years old at the start of the 80's .. but I liked a raa raa skirt when I was a kid  .... you lot are really young ... 

Colin just show us your pic


----------



## Hfd

Can't find one of me with Billy (as I usually have the camera!) but here is one of the girls in Whitby with him last week:
Helen x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

colpa110 said:


> The words salt and wound spring to mind. Nearer to 50 than 40


Aww i'm sorry! Was only kidding 
Around my parents ages by the sounds of it, I know i'm one of the younger ages on fprums, there aren't many my kind of age, although quite a few in their 20s, i'm not quite there yet, give it another year in january haha.

& thanks Helen  Lovely picture.
Love your girls natural blonde hair!  Jealous haha.


----------



## colpa110

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Aww i'm sorry! Was only kidding
> Around my parents ages by the sounds of it, I know i'm one of the younger ages on fprums, there aren't many my kind of age, although quite a few in their 20s, i'm not quite there yet, give it another year in january haha.


It's OK - just kidding. My daughter was 16 last weekend so have constant reminders of getting on a bit!!


----------



## Salfordnurse

Not that it helps but i have found my self saying

It wasn't like this when I was young

I didn't do that at your age

I remember when this came out originally 

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

colpa110 said:


> It's OK - just kidding. My daughter was 16 last weekend so have constant reminders of getting on a bit!!


I'm glad you're not offended  & fair enough, my parents get those reminders as well, it's a teenagers favourite joke haha, I don't think my dad appreciates it


----------



## Tressa

colpa110 said:


> Just had a look at who else is on line...don't think I am going to get much support ladies from the 80's I need your support against
> all theses young 'uns


Colin, compared with me you are just a kid Teddy is my 11 year old Granddaughters poo Saying no more - still young at heart though


----------



## EG1

I may well be the oldest person in Poo-Land - slightly younger than the Beatles. Went to the girls school next door to John Lennon's. 
Unfortunately those of us who were young in the 60s are destined never to grow up....


----------



## Salfordnurse

EG1 said:


> school next door to John Lennon's.



Right now I'm jealous. 

You could say I'm just a jealous guy 

Simon and Poppy


----------



## JoJo

Oh ladies you are as young as you feel ... poos keep us young xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Of course they do 
So post some pictures of you all with your 'poos pleaseee  xxx


----------



## colpa110

The cavalry have arrived:car::deadhorse::fencing this is the best i could do..)
Thanks ladies...feeling better already


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Col i've not even seen your recent picture with Betty  Do share at least that one with the thread please


----------



## EG1

Salfordnurse said:


> Right now I'm jealous.
> 
> You could say I'm just a jealous guy
> 
> Simon and Poppy


Sorry Simon, can't think of a clever reply to this one, it's been a bit of a hard day's night and I've got to go and let Rupert in the (Octopus's) garden. Help!

(Best I could manage at short notice.)


----------



## Pepster

Don't think I've got a picture of me with Pepper. Do have this one of daughter with her. I'll keep looking to see if I can find one.
Yours are all fab  Nice to put faces to names. Great thread!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Thanks Pepster 
Keep searching  Or take one? I did haha.
Your daughter is pretty!
& thanks  I really wanted to know what people looked like!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Ok ..............here's one of me in the '80s that I just found. This is a photo of the theatre company I was in. I'm the one on the right. Now that's what I call 80's hair! Will generate a recent photo of me and my Cockapoo boys soon.  .....wish my waist was still as slim. 










Karen xx


----------



## colpa110

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Col i've not even seen your recent picture with Betty  Do share at least that one with the thread please


Page 25 of do you look like your cockapoo..good pics of Betty at least!


----------



## colpa110

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Ok ..............here's one of me in the '80s that I just found. This is a photo of the theatre company I was in. I'm the one on the right. Now that's what I call 80's hair! Will generate a recent photo of me and my Cockapoo boys soon.  .....wish my waist was still as slim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen xx


Karen

Fantastic you are so brave ...but you have hardly changed at all!!!

Big hair but teeny waist...brilliant!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

..........charmer! Lol

Karen xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Oh actually Colin I do remember seeing your picture when I had a little look through the thread! But forgot  Sorry haha.
& WOW very big hair Karen! 
Look forward to seeing a recent one to see how much you've changed (or not) x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Karen xx


----------



## JulesB

So here are a couple of me and Betty. It's so hard to get one of her where you can see her eyes and I also realised i just don't have many pics of me and Betty - must try and get some more. You'll see from these pics that i think Betty is trying to escape!!!











Excuse my hair in this one and i have no make up on as I had just got up and was working from home!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Wow Karen you actually have barely changed!  That's amazing 
Lovely pictures to both you & Jules! & lovely cockapoos as well of course 
Little Basil is such a cutie pie  x


----------



## MillieDog

What brilliant photos and great banter.
Everyone looks lovely in their photo's and of course the 'poos look lovely too.

Karen seriously impressed by your '80's photo and current day.

I'll in the process of getting all our photos put into digital format, so will sadly have easy access to '80's photos. I need to get an updated photo of me with Millie and will post it later.


----------



## MillieDog

What brilliant photos and great banter.
Everyone looks lovely in their photo's and of course the 'poos look lovely too.

Karen seriously impressed by your '80's photo and current day.

I'll in the process of getting all our photos put into digital format, so will sadly have easy access to '80's photos. I need to get an updated photo of me with Millie and will post it later.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Thank you Julie, look forward to seeing your picture as well 
I am enjoying this thread a lot haha 
Are you an oldie, middley or youngy then Julie? Just to join the earlier discussion  x


----------



## JulesB

JoJo said:


> Giggling too much here .... I was 6 years old at the start of the 80's .. but I liked a raa raa skirt when I was a kid  .... you lot are really young ...
> 
> Colin just show us your pic


The same as you Jo Jo as i was 6 too. I also had a puffball skirt!!


----------



## colpa110

Yes it's good to have a bit of a laugh....

Ok Laura what do you class as an oldie ...be careful..be very careful

Karen

You really do not look hardly any different...I!m sure others will back me up!

Ok Julie, your turn - cant wait!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

colpa110 said:


> Yes it's good to have a bit of a laugh....
> 
> Ok Laura what do you class as an oldie ...be careful..be very careful


Oops, probably not the best wording 
& I won't give any particular ages purely because i'm sure there will be someone older than the age I say who may get offended & I don't want that!

Shall we say 80+  Haha, I wouldn't think there were any older than that on the forum to offend


----------



## tinal38

oh how fun, and how brave! only 80's photo I have at home:


----------



## tinal38

me and Chip on a LONG ride home from Arizona back to Texas!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

It is brave! Aww lovely picture!  It looks sunny!
I could post a 90s picture? I'll be a baby though 
I'll get one up for you now so no one feels that i'm not contributing properly to my own thread


----------



## caradunne

Can't resist the challenge - can anyone beat this big hair! Picture taken in late 80s with my daughter Lauren, it was her birthday, sadly I can't remember which one! (picture old and then used phone to get it into digital format - awful!!)










Me with daughter last Christmas .......................... (and nanny - incase you thought that was me now!!!!)


----------



## tinal38

Cara - brilliant big hair! Its true, I probably had bigger hair in the 90s than the 80s. Perms and all! Your family looks lovely, as do you!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Cara that's a lovely picture! Very attractive  Love the hair as well  & the colour!

& here's my 90s picture, LOL
I do have some others that I love, but don't have a scanner so took a picture of the pictures & they aren't great quality, so these will have to do  Enjoy!


----------



## colpa110

Cara

Loving the big hair and the even bigger shoulder pads. The eighties look down to a tee... Brings back the memories....


----------



## tinal38

Laura - too cute!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Haha thanks Tina  Now everyone has seen me as a baby 
The shame


----------



## caradunne

Farah Fawcet meets Dallas, inspiration for the big hair!


----------



## colpa110

I was going to say that you would not have looked out of place in dynasty or Dallas - very glamorous... I miss the eighties ... Everything seemed a bit more fun... Or was that just because I was younger


----------



## JulesB

caradunne said:


> Farah Fawcet meets Dallas, inspiration for the big hair!


You looked very glam!!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Cara I think you win hands down on the 80s look! Perfect! 
Oh this thread is such fun. Well done Laura!

Karen xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Cara I think you win hands down on the 80s look! Perfect!
> Oh this thread is such fun. Well done Laura!
> 
> Karen xx


Thanks! 
I'm loving it! It's such a laugh 

& people are joining in which is always great!
No need to be shy on here *cough Colin! cough* 
Post your 80s picture already! I want to see the hair 

Glad you're enjoying it 
xx


----------



## jools

The 80's were fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mahoosive hair, shoulder pads & white stillettos - oh not to mention wham, kajagoogoo & BROS :love-eyes:


----------



## michaelwatson54

Here's one of a real oldie and of course my significant other









These were taken just a few short weeks ago however, I've really aged over the past few weeks due to some crazy idea I had










Mick


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Good to see what you look like Mick ....finally! You know what? You look just how I imagined. How spooky is that?

Karen x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I agree great to put a face to your name Mick!
I'm not sure how I pictured you though.
& OMG your little pups are just gorgeous! EEK!
I want a cuddle at the olympics


----------



## EG1

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I agree great to put a face to your name Mick!
> I'm not sure how I pictured you though.
> & OMG your little pups are just gorgeous! EEK!
> I want a cuddle at the olympics


That's a bit forward,Laura!!!  (lol)

Yep, I think I would have picked out Mick in a crowd. (Particularly if all the others were women. The beard would have been the clue.)

Off now to organise my students doing an exam - more nervous than they are I think!!  So this is what early Saturday morning looks like...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

EG1 said:


> That's a bit forward,Laura!!!  (lol)
> 
> Yep, I think I would have picked out Mick in a crowd. (Particularly if all the others were women. The beard would have been the clue.)


Haha! Sorry Mick I was a little forward 
I will stick to cuddling the pups instead then 
I would have picked him out of the crowd of women at the olympics, but not just in a general crowd of people lol.


----------



## Mogdog

caradunne said:


> Farah Fawcet meets Dallas, inspiration for the big hair!


Cara, what a lovely photo of you and your daughter ... love the big hair, you look very glamerous. I had a big curly perm around that time  ... how times change! S x


----------



## Donnag

Loving this thread, was lovely logging on today to see this thread, shame I couldn't have been part of it, but I'm afraid I had to go out to consume some alcohol (shame)!

The pictures are great and as you all say lovely to put faces to names. I haven't got any of me and Wynny together but I promise I will take some. My whole camera is full of piccies of her on her own.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Glad you like it Donna 
You can join in! It's still wanting lots more pictures which I can't wait to see 
& if you have any 80s/90s pictures etc then get them posted  Haha.
But I know what you mean about all the pictures being on the dogs on their own!
I only have the ones i've posted of us together lol x


----------



## mandym

colpa110 said:


> Compared to me you are all seem to be young 'uns!!
> 
> Starting to wish I hadn't started this now. I started work in 1981
> so before some of you were even born!!!!


Dont worry youre not alone,i LOVED the eighties but im not posting any of my eighties pics,i was a goth lol.Here are a few ive got on photobucket,x



















This one has my tibetan terrier heidi in it too


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Mandy you certainly don't look 'old'!
& you have lovely long hair!  Love the pictures, thanks for posting 
Hope little Heidi is okay! x


----------



## mandym

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Mandy you certainly don't look 'old'!
> & you have lovely long hair!  Love the pictures, thanks for posting
> Hope little Heidi is okay! x



Thanks,heidi is lying sleeping at the moment no signs yets xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

mandym said:


> Thanks,heidi is lying sleeping at the moment no signs yets xxx


Not a problem 
& come on Heidi!
We're all waiting on cockapoo chat for the news & photos! 
xxx


----------



## paul1959

Salfordnurse said:


> Quite enjoying this getting to put names to faces!!!
> 
> Feeling left out being the only man amongst such beautiful girls
> 
> Simon and Poppy



I am here pal! 

One of me in the early 80s. In the cream jacket. Club rallying days.


----------



## JoJo

Mandy you are looking good girl   

You are no older than me .. no way ..

I think you should add these pics on MDL ... add them to your next post please .. looking good xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I agree JoJo 
She looks good 

& definitely 80s Paul 
Reminds me a bit of the lads in the film 'the outsiders' stood round the car haha.


----------



## mandym

haha if you saw my eighties pics youd get a right laugh but thankfully i dont have any on my laptop phew!! x


----------



## michaelwatson54

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I know there was one started by Amanda  (do you look like your cockapoo?)
> But it is a very long thread now & difficult to look through it all & not everyone posted
> 
> I wanted to try start another so that everyone can put on a picture of them with their cockapoos or just them separately & then one of the doggy, mainly because I would like to put names ot faces with all the people I know on the forum
> 
> Would be great if people would post & don't be shy!!


Hi Laura
I've been trying for a while to get my eldest son interested in the Cockapoo Olympics.....he's interested now:kiss:

Mick


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Haha why is that? 
& how old is he?
My little sister isn't interested, but I just love my dogs & this site too much not to attend


----------



## michaelwatson54

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Haha why is that?
> & how old is he?
> My little sister isn't interested, but I just love my dogs & this site too much not to attend


Hey Laura

I just showed him your photo's, he will be 21 next Feb here's a picture of him graduating from RAF Collage Cranwell after completing his Officer training He's the one on the right


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Haha fair enough, you wanting him to attend then?
Couple of years older than me then, i'm 19 in January.
Congratulations to him


----------



## michaelwatson54

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Haha fair enough, you wanting him to attend then?
> Couple of years older than me then, i'm 19 in January.
> Congratulations to him


Yeah want him to be the Arena Marshal very good at barking out order's(getit barking)


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Haha nice one Mick 
Fair enough, has he agreed to come or are you going to have to bribe him with things to get him onside?
I can't wait! Will be lovely to meet everyone 
& Izzie will absolutely love playing with all the cockapoos all weekend


----------



## michaelwatson54

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Haha nice one Mick
> Fair enough, has he agreed to come or are you going to have to bribe him with things to get him onside?
> I can't wait! Will be lovely to meet everyone
> & Izzie will absolutely love playing with all the cockapoos all weekend


Well since seeing your photo's I've defo got his attention


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Well i'm glad I can be of some help 
Hope he decides to help his dad out!
Tell him not to be mean & make you do even more than you already are doing!


----------



## Mogdog

mandym said:


> Dont worry youre not alone,i LOVED the eighties but im not posting any of my eighties pics,i was a goth lol.Here are a few ive got on photobucket,x


Great photos Mandy of you and your lovely dogs ... you don't look old enough to have been around in the 80s! I'll try and find one that's not too bad to post!


----------



## caradunne

Come on everyone who is loving this thread, show yourselves!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

caradunne said:


> Come on everyone who is loving this thread, show yourselves!!!


Well said Cara! Show yourselves everyone  Be brave


----------



## paul1959

More up to date, last week in fact.










My wife, Penny, is on the right.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Thank you 

How many people who have posted pictures will be attending the cockapoo olympics event next year?


----------



## caradunne

paul1959 said:


> More up to date, last week in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife, Penny, is on the right.


What an amazing photo, where are you?

PS - my husband was born in Branksome Hill Road. How long have you lived in the Sandhurst area?


----------



## paul1959

Cara, its on top of the Hoover Dam. I have lived in Camberley since 1969, Owlsmoor and Sandhurst since about 1987.


----------



## Rufini

ok:
me and Vincent on a walk a few weeks ago (his first ever time in the park!!)









and me in the 80s... I haven't changed...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Haha great thanks! you haven't changed that much either :O I agree 
Neither have I lol (if you saw my 90s pictures as well lol ).


----------



## Mogdog

Unfortunately (or fortunately!) I can't lay my hands on an 80s photo right now but here's one taken this afternoon ... not the best, but wanted to join in! 










Sue x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Yay Sue  Thanks for joining in!
Lovely picture  & of course some more beautiful cockapoos 
Maisie is just beautiful! She's so small & I love her colour!
Can't believe she is the oldest! She looks tiny compared to Bess haha 
Bess looks a lot more like my Izzie facially & coat wise  (obviously not colour though).


----------



## JulesB

Bless little Maisie she looks like the baby!! It's a lovely picture. i can't keep Betty still enough for a nice picture of her and me!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Post one of yourself & one of Betty on her own Jules then we can see what you both look like & you don't have to stop her wriggling for a picture


----------



## mandym

Sue youre pic is lovely and how cute are your girls,maisie is teeny weeny x


----------



## JulesB

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Post one of yourself & one of Betty on her own Jules then we can see what you both look like & you don't have to stop her wriggling for a picture


I have already posted a pic, two to be precise! They just aren't great pics.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

JulesB said:


> I have already posted a pic, two to be precise! They just aren't great pics.


Sorry I just found them! I assumed you hadn't posted because you said you couldn't get one of her still haha, but you took pictures with her! So well done  So sorry for not remembering! Haha there's quite a few pictures on here already tbh  x


----------



## strof51

A great, post cant find any photos of myself from the 80's, always behind the camera. Feel old in this company, I was born in 51, started work 66, my god I am old.

A picture of me and my girl's, yes that is Rosie in my pocket.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Haha that's great Colin! I love that her head is popping out of your jacket pocket! Amazing  & two beautiful little girlies of course


----------



## mandym

JulesB said:


> So here are a couple of me and Betty. It's so hard to get one of her where you can see her eyes and I also realised i just don't have many pics of me and Betty - must try and get some more. You'll see from these pics that i think Betty is trying to escape!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my hair in this one and i have no make up on as I had just got up and was working from home!


lovely pics jules,betty is soooo tiny,what a little cutie xxx


----------



## michaelwatson54

strof51 said:


> A great, post cant find any photos of myself from the 80's, always behind the camera. Feel old in this company, I was born in 51, started work 66, my god I am old.
> 
> A picture of me and my girl's, yes that is Rosie in my pocket.


Hi Colin 
I was born in 54 so I think we are going to be a couple of old f...s at the Olympics maybe we should enter the fancy dress as Statler & Waldorf from the Muppet Show....Mick


----------



## Sezra

Great picture Colin! Rosie looks so snug in there!


----------



## Sezra

Rubbish picture I am afraid but I don't have any others at the moment as I am always the one behind the camera!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Thanks Sarah  Really nice picture! Not sure why, I pictured you with darker hair, love it


----------



## Sezra

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Thanks Sarah  Really nice picture! Not sure why, I pictured you with darker hair, love it


No I am a red/blonde head! Blonder in the summer, redder in the winter. My moods reflect my hair aswell.....dizzy and fiery!  (Actually I am a big softy who worries about everything, but don't tell anyone! ) Will be very red soon, time for a bit of colour in my life!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

How funny Laura, I pictured Sarah with darker hair too! Lol. Lovely photo Sarah. 

Karen x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I'm glad I wasn't the only one Karen!
I'm naturally in the middle haha (a mousy browny colour)
First died it darker so I was dark brown, now gone the opposite way to the blonde side!
So I don't know how I would be pictured by others as i've had a few different colours haha  Still love the picture though  x


----------



## JulesB

mandym said:


> lovely pics jules,betty is soooo tiny,what a little cutie xxx


thanks Mandy,i actually have no make up on in the pic where Betty is covering my face!!!

I forget how small Betty is as she's my first dog so nothing to compare her too!!


----------



## Mia'smummy

*Here's out little family*

Mia, my husband Simon and I.


----------



## mandym

Sezra said:


> No I am a red/blonde head! Blonder in the summer, redder in the winter. My moods reflect my hair aswell.....dizzy and fiery!  (Actually I am a big softy who worries about everything, but don't tell anyone! ) Will be very red soon, time for a bit of colour in my life!



Fab pic sarah xxx


----------



## mandym

Mia'smummy said:


> Mia, my husband Simon and I.



Lovely pic vicky,love the beach pic xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Great pictures everyone!  Thanks for posting one Vicky!
Keep them coming guys  x


----------



## Turi

JulesB said:


> So here are a couple of me and Betty. It's so hard to get one of her where you can see her eyes and I also realised i just don't have many pics of me and Betty - must try and get some more. You'll see from these pics that i think Betty is trying to escape!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my hair in this one and i have no make up on as I had just got up and was working from home!


Jules - so random but you have the prettiest eyes


----------



## JulesB

Turi said:


> Jules - so random but you have the prettiest eyes


Thank you, thats very kind of you to say so. I have very strange colour eyes that seem to change colour depending on what i am wearing!! And unlike fluffy Betty with her dark eyes, mine do show up in photos!!!!

x


----------



## Turi

Well they're gorgeous whatever colour they are!


----------



## katycat

*Kate and Griff*

This is me with Griff....I was born in 1960 so one of the oldies on here too lol


----------



## Turi

Kate I cannot believe how much Griff has grown!!!


----------



## lisalooloo

What a fantastic thread! I have enjoyed looking at all these pics!

Here is me and Mackie not long after we got him. I am the same I dont have many pics of us together so need to sort that out! lol!










Lisa


----------



## Pollypiglet

God hope I don't look like Hattie, first thing my blacksmith said when he saw her was "I love a woman with a beard!" He was of course joking, I hope!


----------



## lady amanda

Awww Nice to see some new Faces!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Agreed Amanda! Nice to see the newbies  Keep posting!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Laura what a stunning girl you are! You've set a standard! Lol. I'll go and search out some photos of thirty years ago......!!
> 
> Karen xx


I'll post one of Ciara instead, she looks like I did 35 years ago


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Go for it Ali  Although i'm sure a picture of you will be just as nice with Izzy


----------



## ali-s.j.

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Go for it Ali  Although i'm sure a picture of you will be just as nice with Izzy


That is me


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

ali-s.j. said:


> That is me


Didn't you put a wig on though to look more like Izzy?
You suit each other though btw


----------



## ali-s.j.

Ah, well I'm actually very dark


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

ali-s.j. said:


> Ah, well I'm actually very dark


See I don't know what you look like properly under all that blonde curly hair 

& I don't match Izzie anymore because I dyed my hair a light brown instead of blonde


----------



## Freddies Mum

What a great thread, I've really enjoyed reading through it and seeing you all. 

Here's me with Darcey:










And with Freddie and Darcey at the spot where Paul and I got married a few years back.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Great pictures Jo! & gorgeous dogs


----------



## lady amanda

Great pics! Thanks"


----------



## lady amanda

Check out the thread "do you look like your cockapoo" it has more pics of other members.


----------

